# help!!! Amana ice maker not working



## jerfran (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a 2 y.o. amana french door fridge and the ice machine just stopped making ice, any suggestions? Help!


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> I have a 2 y.o. amana french door fridge


Model#?



> the ice machine just stopped making ice


How?
Sitting there dead? Going through the motions but not filling with water? Stuck 1/2 way through a harvest?

jeff.


----------



## remod (Jul 13, 2008)

Make sure the water supply is not plugged up, If its a self piercing type the hole is so small they will end up plugged over time. good luck


----------

